# Pros and Cons of Poplar for a log cabin



## Capt Quirk (Jan 27, 2017)

We mostly have Loblolly Pine, and small scrub oak. What we do have in a good amount, is large Tulip Poplar. If these were cut into squared logs and beams, how would they work out? I hear conflicting stories from around the country, so specifically to the wet south, are they subject to rot and termites?


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 27, 2017)

I have built a log cabin and a log sided cabin.
I liked the looks of the inside of the logs and it went up very fast.
The downside is that the logs will shrink and split over time.  They are higher maintain than most construction and unless they are well constructed are not as energy efficient.  
Also, wiring and plumbing are much easier in a stick built house.
You'll save some money on materials using your own logs but I think you will have a hard time finding a contractor willing to use them and if so it will be expensive.
All that said, I love log cabins.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh no, you misunderstood my question. We have already built one small cabin... or a very large doghouse. We would do the work ourselves. My question is strictly concerning the use of Poplar for the beams and logs, and how well they would last.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 28, 2017)

A lot of old barns were covered with popular siding and have stood for 100 years. As long as you have good overhangs to help keep water off them you'll be fine. I would spray them with a product like boracare to keep the powder post beetles out of them. Treat them before staining and should be good to go.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 28, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> A lot of old barns were covered with popular siding and have stood for 100 years. As long as you have good overhangs to help keep water off them you'll be fine. I would spray them with a product like boracare to keep the powder post beetles out of them. Treat them before staining and should be good to go.



I hav also rad that they should be at leas 24 inches off the ground, but haven't heard anything about bug issues. What can I expect?


----------



## kc65 (Jan 28, 2017)

http://grizzlyloghomes.blogspot.com/2011/03/what-is-tulip-poplar-superior-log-for.html


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 28, 2017)

kc65 said:


> http://grizzlyloghomes.blogspot.com/2011/03/what-is-tulip-poplar-superior-log-for.html


Cool, I missed that blog. I found a couple of sites that mentioned log homes of Poplar. One was a blog saying they're great. The next was a forum, and at least half the messages were negative. Since it was a World forum, different areas have different trees and different results. At least here, I can hopefully narrow the results.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a thought, see if the barn wood builders? on tv has a website and send them your question, they specialize in moving and rebuilding very old log structures so they should know. This is a good show for someone with your interest


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure where they are, but I was looking for local input to a local tree.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2017)

The mountains here are full of old poplar log cabins, some of them pushing a couple hundred years old and still solid. And it's wetter here in the Smokies than about anywhere in the US outside of the Olympic Peninsula. 

Poplar was the choice for log houses here back in the day, because it's plentiful, straight, strong for its weight, works and splits easily, and is very durable if kept dry. It is no more susceptible to rot and termites than any other wood commonly used in house building. Most of the "showplace" cabins here were hand-split and hewn dovetailed poplar logs.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds good enough. Just need to find a long sawmill and rent some machines now. Just one more question, how long should I let it dry out before cutting and building with it?


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 28, 2017)

What do you consider a "large" tulip poplar?  Most of the old cabins were built using trees that provided a lot of heartwood which is pretty rot resistant tulip poplar sapwood is another story.  If your large tulip poplar trees do not have a DBH measured in feet then they really are not that old and would mostly  provide you sapwood.  As for drying, times depending on the moisture content you are trying to get and the season you cut them can vary from 1-3 months per inch of thickness


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 28, 2017)

If I can't reach my arms around it it might be a big tree... I appologise to Jeff Foxworthy for that. They are about 3' across. I'm thinking I could probably cut the tops and bottoms for planks, and still leave a thick enough chunk in he center to get 2 D logs, and the heart. They won't be as big as some of those old cabins, but easier for me to move around, and still provide a solid wall.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 29, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm not sure where they are, but I was looking for local input to a local tree.



Well they buy and move log built buildings all over the south as well as other parts of the country.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 29, 2017)

Barnwood guys are dismantling an 1800s popular log cabin tonight in Leivasy w Va. huge squared logs. DIY network.


----------

